# Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.



## Nils Lesniak (3. April 2006)

Ich wollte mal wissen wie ihr ans Wasser kommt? 
(Fahrrad,Auto oder Roller)


Nils


----------



## angelfreak1990 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

hi ich komm mit meinem roller ab und zu ans wasser ( mbk nitro / Yamaha aerox , is das selbe  )


----------



## bodenseepeter (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Auto, Fahrrad, Füsse!
Allerdings haben mir irgenwelche Ar***krampen schon bei Variante 1 & 2 die Reifen zerstochen.


----------



## Nike (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

komm mitn Rad + Gig (Radanhänger) hin. Der Anhänger hat sogar n´Deckel zum Runterklappen. Da hab ich ein Loch reingeschnitten und so kann ich alles transportieren und die angeln sind innen und werden einfach durch das Loch gesteckt.

mfg Nike


----------



## Fisch1000 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Per Bus!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Janick (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Mit dem Rad oder zu Fuss:g


----------



## Sveni90 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Fahrrad(zeihmlich doof mit nem 2m futteral)
oder zu fuß halt aber wenn ich dann am teich bin brech ich vor Erschöpfung zusammen.


----------



## carp-devil (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Ich bin da aufgrund des vielen Tackles auf das "Taxi Mama" angewiesen :m


----------



## Baddy89 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Auto Papa 
Oder Fahrrad und den schweren,fetten Anhänger (Man könnte ja was zu wenig mitnehmen...)


----------



## meerforelle 33 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Mit dem Auto

                   Eike


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Natürlich mim Auto - siehe auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18739 |rolleyes


----------



## tim_carp (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Bevor ich 16 war, bin ich mit Fahrrad gefahren, danach 2 Jahre lang mit Moped (zumindest zum Spinnangeln, viel Angelkram kriegt man da nämlich nich mit  ).

Seit letztem März ist die goldene Zeit angebrochen: Ich besitze ein Auto nebst Führerschein :k


----------



## schakal1182 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Ich fahr immer mit meinem Liebling zum angeln - so verbindet man das eine Hobby mit dem anderen :q


----------



## Heiko112 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Hiermit. 







Und für die Holländischen gewässer hab ich non das Teil da unter meinem Namen.


----------



## Ronen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Füttern fahr ich mit meiner Schwalbe.... und angeln mit dem auto. Anders würde ich mein Zeugs net ans wasser bekommen.


----------



## zander55 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß. Wenn ich viel Takle mitnehem muss, wenn ich z.B. 2 Tage oder mehr am Wasser bleibe noch zusätzlich einen Fahrradanhänger.


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

:q :q :q :q Nim doch die Bahn oder Bus oder Taxi!:q :q :q :q


----------



## Schlei (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

was für kleine fahrad- moped- rolleranhänger habt ihr das ihr nicht alles mit kriegt . ich fahre mit dem fahrrad oder mama taxi


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

ich nehme die Rutentasche und den Rucksack und dann in Bus oder mit Farrad(wenn es wieder heil ist) oder werde gefahren!


----------



## Fischfütterer (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Das Problem hab ich selten!

Viel schlimmer: Wie komm ich da wieder weg???|kopfkrat 

Fahre meistens bis an meinen Angelplatz. Da mein Bus aber Heckantrieb und ASR (Anti Spaß Regelung) hat, und durch sein hohes Eigengewicht (2,2t) sehr schnell im Dreck versinkt, kam ich des öfteren ohne fremde Hilfe dort nicht mehr weg! #c 

Selbst nachdem ich mir eine E-Winde mit 5t Zugkraft zugelegt habe, ist mir derartiges noch öfter passiert! 

Erst war das Stahlseil ca 1m zu kurz... Super!!!:c 

Danach Verlängerung (15m)gekauft!  
Kurz darauf:  
Statt das mein Bus aus'm Dreck gezogen wurde, hat sich der Baum (15cm dicke Birke) entwurzelt und hat knapp meinen Bus verfehlt!#q 

Und der krönende Abschluß: Nach 3 Tagen Karpfenangeln waren beide Batterien so platt, das er noch nicht mal mehr angesprungen ist... Geschweige denn das die Winde sich bewegen konnte!!!:v 

Deshalb: Das Problem wie man hinkommt ist viel einfacher zu lösen als das Wegkommen!!!


----------



## Aal777 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Moin
ich komm meist mit dem auch mit dem "Taxi Mama/Papa" nur der weg zu dem Gewässer ist so matschig das ich das Auto danach waschen muss:c 
Oder mit Freunden die schon den Führerschein haben. In den Fahradanhänger würde ich mein Zeug für 2-3 Tage net rein bekommen obwohl der schon recht groß ist.#t 

Gruß Aal777


----------



## Zopenhunter (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*



			
				Fischfütterer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hab ich selten!
> 
> Viel schlimmer: Wie komm ich da wieder weg???|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wo gibt es solche Winden und was kosten die? Weil ich mich auch so oft festfahre...

PS: Das Seil ganz unten am Baum, direkt über der Erde festmachen, dann fällt der nicht so schnell um


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Binde ein Netz dran dann kannst du die Winde gleich als Schleppnetz benutzen!


----------



## Schlei (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*



			
				Aal777 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> ich komm meist mit dem auch mit dem "Taxi Mama/Papa" nur der weg zu dem Gewässer ist so matschig das ich das Auto danach waschen muss:c
> Oder mit Freunden die schon den Führerschein haben. In den Fahradanhänger würde ich mein Zeug für 2-3 Tage net rein bekommen obwohl der schon recht groß ist.#t
> 
> Gruß Aal777


 
tach was für nen fahrrad anhänger hast du bei mir passt kram für ca. 5 tage rein ( 2m lang , 80 cm breit und 1,50 hoch ) . kann man auch prima mit der mofa ziehen


----------



## Drohne (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Urpraktisch und No Problem!#6 :m


----------



## sumo-carp (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

ich fahr auch ab und zu mim rad...bei zehn kilometern einfach ist das aber äußerst hart...vorallem weils nur berg auf und berg ab geht...

wenn ich mim rad fahr, dann nehm ich meistens einen trekkingrucksack mit...mein 2m-futeral is da einfach zu umständlich...ich hab dann auch extra zwei alte teleskopruten dabei...die lassen sich einfacher transportieren...
wenn ich mit dem rad fahr, dann ist das fischen meistens aber nur nebensache...da werden dann meisten zwei menschen weiblicher art mitgenommen...des is dann mehr ein ausflug...

wenns richtig auf karpfen geht, kommt man am auto einfach ned vorbei...zumindest wenn die gewässer so weit weg sind wie bei mir..


----------



## Steffen90 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

leider gar net mehr.....


----------



## EgoZocker (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> leider gar net mehr.....



Wie gar nicht mehr? |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen90 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

darf net. seit gestern. bin 30min zu spät vom angeln nach hause gekommen 
zum 4.mal. danach hat mein Vater gesagt ich dürfte die nächste zeit nicht mehr angeln es gäb auch noch was anderes im leben als angeln! danach hat er meine papiere gesucht und gefunden und sie einkassiert. einfach nur zum kotzen!!!


----------



## grintz (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

Also ich würde sagen wir starten ne Unterschriftenaktion für Steffen ! Das is ja Zwangsentzug  und  wohl kaum auszuhalten . Oder doch ?


----------



## fantazia (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

wenn ich im eutiner see angel (liegt genau vor meiner tür)meist mit meinem  fahrrad oder zu fuss.angeln liegen da immer bereit im schrank und boot habe ich dort auch liegen  wenns woanders hin geht fährt mein vater mich meist und angelt auch mit.


----------



## Makreli (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

ist jar cool so ein service hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## Fischfütterer (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

@ Zopenhunter:

Hab mir die bei E-Bay ersteigert, hat 150€ gekostet!

Hab den Kauf auch noch nicht bereut, weil man damit auch mal dicke Äste aus'm Wasser ziehen kann und Holzstämme ausm Wald!!! Hat ne Montageplatte für die Anhängerkupplung und nen dicken Kerabinerhaken für die Abschleppöse(echt praktisch)! 

Werd mal nach der Rechnung schauen... War von einem Händler!!!
Schreib dann nochmal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## davidpil (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

ich lauf 
mein Hauswasser liegt genau vor meiner tür.


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> ist jar cool so ein service hätte ich auch gerne!


naja is halt das geile wenn daddy auch angelt :m angel mit meinem vater zusammen seid dem ich denken (gehen) kann.


----------



## Steffen90 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*



			
				grintz schrieb:
			
		

> Das is ja Zwangsentzug und wohl kaum auszuhalten . Oder doch ?


garantiert nicht!! habs wieder über meinen Jugendwart hinbekommen!!
darf ab morgen wieder #: !!!


----------



## carp fighter 12 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wie kommt ihr ans Wasser.*

mama papa fahrrad mit anhänger


----------

